# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RIJEKA - tjedan dojenja

## Sun

u subotu, 29. rujna 2007. godine, na Korzu, ispred Riječkog radija, od 9 do 12 sati, posjetite nas na štandu kojeg ćemo postaviti kako bismo obilježili svjetski tjedan dojenja.

Moći ćete dobiti informacije i letke o dojenju, ali i drugim roditeljskim temama, moći ćete kupiti majice za vaše mališane i platnene pelene te na taj način pridonjeti radu Udruge RODA.

Bit će veselo, dođite nasi upoznati i družiti se s nama, očekujemo vas u velikom broju   :Smile:

----------


## tibica

:D  :D  :D 
Vidimo se tamo!!!!

----------


## Sun

i još sam zaboravila dodati da će u petak  05.10 biti održana besplatna radionica o dojenju koju će voditi Rodina savjetnica za dojenje, namjenjena trudnicama!
Sve zainteresirane trudnice mogu se predbilježiti na broj
 092 107 37 13 (broj polaznica je ograničen)

----------


## Candy

Prošle godine ostala bez majica na mm (addicted). Ja bi jednu ispod pulta.   :Grin:   Za mog debeljka, ima 75 cm i preko 9 kila, dugi rukav, plava, bijela, zelena, whatever. A i pelenice ćemo pazarit.

----------


## Sun

Candy jedini recept je da dođeš među prvima, odmah u 9   :Smile:

----------


## Candy

> Candy jedini recept je da dođeš među prvima, odmah u 9


Trep trep okicama. Ne znam hoću li stići jer mi spavamo cijelu noć što znači da cicamo cijelo jutro. Potrudit ću se.

----------


## pipo

Hoće li biti za kupiti zaštitne gaćice za platnene pelene, cijena? 
A majice za velike, cijena?
Vidimo se! :D

----------


## apricot

zaštitne gaćice Roda ne proizvodi, morat ćeš se nekako drugačije snaći.
majice za velike još nisu startale: za sada smo na dječjim, ali vjerujem da će ih do Božića biti.

Candy, kada pakiramo kutije (a pakiramo za 14 gradova), trpamo kako stignemo.
To ti obično izgleda ovako: 800 komada majica u hrpama na podu, a oko njih trčkara 4-5 Roda i barem toliko sitne djece.
Pa kome gradu obojci, a kome opanci   :Laughing:  

Kako ti Sun reče, morat ćeš požuriti...
Ili poslati nekoga...
Ili kupiti curama veeeeliku čokoladu i moliti se da u petak navečer ponovo pročitaju tvoj "vapaj"...

----------


## majka

Majice u Rijeci???
Zakon!!!
Nadam se da ću doći jer nam "Mamino čudovište" postaje kraćano.
A i da konačno opipam "Rodinu pusu"! :D

----------


## Sun

super majka   :Smile:  

eto i tebi ću reći da dođeš čim ranije jer je količina vrlo oskudna

----------


## majka

> super majka   
> 
> eto i tebi ću reći da dođeš čim ranije jer je količina vrlo oskudna


8 i pol???
Čokolada?   :Grin:  

Ma šalim se! Ja ću doći pa ako šta uhvatimo-ok. Ako ne-isto dobro.
Glavno da se družimo!

 :Love:

----------


## sandraf

i ja dam cokoladu za jednu mogu biti sve sto zelim, u muskoj boji. 

i do koje se dobi proizvode addicted, molim lijepo?

----------


## apricot

do trojke.
mislim da imamo još i koju četvorku, ne znam jesmo li baš u Rijeku poslale.

----------


## Sun

:D

----------


## sandraf

cure, ako bude ovako prekrasno vrijeme kao i danas - gdje da vas nadjem?

apri, hvala, nadam se stvarno da mi cetvorka ipak nece trebati  :Grin:

----------


## Sun

a čuj štand je ispred radia Ri, mi ćemo se vjerojatno stiskat ispod onih voltica ak bude padalo.

Ali ajmo rađe zavibrat malo da zasja sunce  8) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sandraf

naravno, vibre stizu, nadam se da ima i koji meterolog na forumu da zavibra s nama?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sun, da se probam malo stiklarit da mi ostavis bar jednu musku sesticu mogu biti sve sto zelim (samo ne zelenu, jer takvu imamo)? priti pliz? dolazim samo radi toga, ustajem rano, trazim parking u subotu ujutro...

ipak bi prekaljene forumasice trebale imati kakve takve povlastice... 8)

----------


## Sun

:Laughing:  
problem je samo u tome što je dio majica kod winnie, a dio nam stiže ujutro iz zg. pa ne znam još sa čime raspolažemo. ali bum te se sjetila ujutro čim ih izvadimo iz kutije   :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

> problem je samo u tome što je dio majica kod winnie, a dio nam stiže ujutro iz zg. pa ne znam još sa čime raspolažemo. ali bum te se sjetila ujutro čim ih izvadimo iz kutije


ajoj, pa winnie je moja stara prijateljica, idem se onda njoj stiklarit  :Laughing:

----------


## majka

Mi smo slobodni u subotu ujutro! :D 
I dolazimo...osim ako ne bude padala kiša jer nema MM i moramo na bus.

----------

